# request



## .TakaM (Aug 4, 2006)

can someone make this:










































one gif all together?
or in flash if its easier


----------



## KroBa (Aug 4, 2006)

The left bit of water doesn't match up...


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 4, 2006)

its just coz it loaded before the waves right of it


----------



## Triforce (Aug 4, 2006)

EDIT: hold on i think i got it animating too fast lol


----------



## KroBa (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a bit bored right now, so I'll give it a whirl.

*EDIT: *It would seem I am too late


----------



## Triforce (Aug 4, 2006)

Takam original








































the all in one gif





EDIT: No still to fast.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 4, 2006)

the problem is I just animated:




shitly, I'll remake it tommorrow better-ly, thanks a million btw triforce


----------



## Triforce (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok no problem, if you're going to remake that part then ill wait until you have the final version.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 4, 2006)

.TaKaM
I've assembled and compiled it into an .fla (flash movie) for your sig if you prefer that over a .gif file. I'll shoot you a PM on where you can grab it. also, I can correct it once you post the updated segment for the water section.

edit:
I've thrown in a 0.2 sec delay between your frames for the main water section and that seems to look a lot better. (it's a shame I can't post it from here at work). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  however, the good news is that the flash movie is only 51kb in size (less than 1/2 the size of triforce's .gif file)


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 4, 2006)

just another observation (for all of us, the anal retentive).

the water section in need of fixing, (this one with only 4 frames of animation) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should really mimic that of the shoreline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which has 47 frames) so that the pounding of the surf against the rocks to both the right and left matches the ebb and flow of the tide on the shoreline (it should also rise and fall on both edges, not move from left to right as it currently does, but rather rise and recede from the center to both the left and right edges, matching the shoreline's rise and fall).

just a suggestion if you're going to take the time and fix it.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys.. but I think I'll spend a bit more time animating the water better


----------

